# Questions about Angels



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey guys, 
I have decided to populate my new 46 Bowfront aquarium with a school of Angels. I purchased 5 of them from IPU yesturday and got some great help from the staff there and some great information about the angels, but i just don't have very much experience keeping them, and no experience with keeping a group of them. I'm just looking for any information that some of you experienced angel keepers might have. 
First question is, how many can i keep comfortably in a 46 Bowfront? As per the advice from IPU i've gotten 5 but he told me that they would eventually pair up and become hostile to eachother. Is this true? 
Next question is, what are some good fish to keep with them? I've also got 3 killifish in the tank and a large Bala shark, but the bala will be sold soon because he's just getting too big. 

The tank is going to be planted, pretty densely, and i've been thinking about doing a group of Clown loaches or maybe a bunch of cory's for the bottom. 

What do you guys think? Any advice would be welcome
Pics to come soon and check out my thread in the journal section for any more info about the tank.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently decided to go with some angels from there too (good choice for your bowfront too), smaller ones (about 1-1/2") to start. I got 4. I have those in a 50 gal with 3 clown loaches(aprox. 1-1/2"- 2") And they seem to get along great , even at feeding time, aside from who is the bigger pig lol. they sometimes even appear to hang out with each other. I absolutely enjoy watching all of them in there, They share the tank with a 6" red tailed black shark who is king and in the past had usually stressed the hell outta any fish I put with him. He seems to tolerate these guys as much as they tolerate his attitude lol. I got them all a few weeks ago & got them at the same size so they would pretty much grow up together. Like you I'm am new to them , so I don't know too much about them to help out with most of your questions, But I can say the clown loaches are a good choice from what I have experienced thus far. As for other fish to keep I would say , no fin nippers and nothing that will fit into their mouth, keep in mind they will get to approx 6" And even tho they are , for the most part peaceful, they are still cichlids. Thanks for posting this as I could use some tips and advice too.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply Diztrbd1, They look great in the tank so far and mine are about the same size (1 1/2" or so) as yours, and i had the same idea that they would grow up together. Clown loaches are definitely my first choice so i'm glad that yours are doing well. The only thing that worries me about them is that i've been told they eat plants, and this is a planted tank. Is yours planted? have you had any issues with them? 
Thanks again and i hope we get some more people posting on here as we've both got a bit to learn!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

your tank is looking great! They will love it when the plants fill in. I really. like that wood in there. Nice selection of fish too, I just got the striped ones. I really like the black marble one you have, may have to get a couple of those myself lol Yes, mine is planted too, I do see them pecking around the plants but I think its been more searching for left over food ...flakes, bloodworms ect...(pretty much what they do all day when their not resting lol) The angel's do the same thing. I just started putting zucchini in there and man the loaches love that!! I'm thinking (and I've read) keep some sort of veggies around and they won't mess with the plants too much. I'm uploading a quick video of mine to put on the "show your vid's" thread, probably not the best quality but you can see what I got going on here  And no worries , I know there are plenty of Angelfish & clown loach keepers on here that will respond soon enough.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

how much were they at IPU? i just picked up a few from somewhere elsee (not tellin where cuz im picking up more)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the angels or loaches?


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

the angels, im geussing they were all different species?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks diztrbd1! 

Soooo Zucchini?? Really? I never would have thought of that....I think i'll do the same thing when i grab a few Clowns. My Angels cost about 8 bucks a piece at IPU.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine were from the mixed tank ...they were $5.88 on sale when I got them. I think $6.88 is the regular price for the smaller size(1-1/2" size), If I'm not mistaken


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

where's that "show ur vids" thread???


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> Thanks diztrbd1!
> 
> Soooo Zucchini?? Really? I never would have thought of that....I think i'll do the same thing when i grab a few Clowns. .


 was feeding it to my pleco's iin my other tank & thought I'd try it with the loaches, they definitely love it. Seems most bottom dwellers/feeders like it alot. I shave the skin off and take the center (seeds) out, then weight it down with somethin(I just use a small fork) My Clown pleco's and SAE's in my other tank will go thru a nice chunk every other day. And make sure it's zucchini and not cucumber lol for some reason they will not touch cucumbers & I thought they were the same lol stupid me. Also they both love frozen bloodworms, if your not using them you should. They will love you for it. Altho it will look like shark feeding time at IPU when you drop them in there lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

lol thanks for the advice! i'll have to grab some bloodworms too... i bet the kili's will like them as well


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I think most fish like them. I put them in any of my tanks & the fish go nuts lol and when my African dwarf frog is close to the surface I'll go to drop a few in for him, he see's them on my finger and bout jumps out for them lol That post your vids thread will be up at the top ina a few minutes still waiting for my vid to upload on youtube


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

does anyone know if they had some clown angels there?? im looking for some more clown angels, the place i got mine from where like 10 bucks and they were quite small 1-2"


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

can't say I seen any at the Burnaby location, probably best to call them


----------

